# ka24e to de



## Shiversport (Mar 19, 2005)

how hard is it to convert ka24e to ka24de. my moter went and my friend has an extra one but it's dual need help.


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

How complete is the engine? Off the top of my head list of stuff you will need.

Engine
Intake
Exhaust
full wiring harness
ECU
KA24de hoses (water, and heater)
Gages (there might be a rewire around this)
Starter
Alternator
Power steering (all, but rack)
AC (all lines, and condenser)

It’s about the same as a SR swap into a 89-90 240, and i might have missed some stuff.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

I know this is kinda stupid, but why not just swap the head from the DE to your E, and then put the DE engine into your car. You won't have that extra 20 horses, but if you don't race, or anything like that, what's the point of having the extra power if you're not going to use it?


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

You dont need the full harness. Just the motor and the interior. The headlight/ relay harness is the same oddly enough.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

so you have a SOHC and you want a DOHC? just swap ur friends motor and trash your's.


----------



## Shiversport (Mar 19, 2005)

so all i need to to do is swap motors and change some of the wires,and ecu,dash. how much work am i looking at???


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Pretty much yea, thats it. the engine and interior wiring from the Twin cam need to be swapped, with the ECU. Gauge cluster too. engine and tranny of course go in too.



It took me and a few friends a couple weekends b/c we had to completely strip the car. And I was the only one who knew what was going on, but nobody listened to me and kept on fucking up shit. They came around eventually.


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

Sorry i ment full engine harness

I am swaping long blocks in my girlfriends 93 240 and i just stared over the weekend. And from having pulled the engine out of my 90 and now a 93 i can tell you that averything bolted or pluged into the engine needs to be swaped. I didnt know the dash harness needed to be swaped, i thought you just needed the gages (or only the tach if you wanted to take the gages apart) but i am posable wrong. You could swap the DE head onto the E, you would need to drop timing and run 91 fuel because the CR would be 11.*:1, you might even need the ka24de ECU retuned. The KA24de block has piston oil squrters, and posably lower miles might as well swap it. Also most of the AC lines, and PS system would have to come from a KA24de doner car if you wanted them.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

joerc240sx said:


> I didnt know the dash harness needed to be swaped, i thought you just needed the gages (or only the tach if you wanted to take the gages apart) but i am posable wrong.


Yea the dash harness needs to be swapped too. I *think* the DE has a 12 prong connection while the E has a 9 prong connection. So naturally they wont fit. But, the connection from the dash harness to the lights/relay harness are identical so you dont need to swap that out.


----------



## Shiversport (Mar 19, 2005)

all good but i have the digital dash with hud what problems would i have.


----------



## xs240sx (Apr 19, 2005)

zellx2004 said:


> I know this is kinda stupid, but why not just swap the head from the DE to your E, and then put the DE engine into your car. You won't have that extra 20 horses, but if you don't race, or anything like that, what's the point of having the extra power if you're not going to use it?



is this at all possible? if so how is it done, like what extra shit would i need to do besides just swapping heads - because i know its not that simple..


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

Its not, there have been some threads on the swap and whats all involved. I am not even sure if it was ever finished or if so how well it ran. Search this forum and others.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Yeah, at some point I'm going to lay down the 'KA to KA' swap thread. I've got a lot of experience in this field, especially with wiring differences between the 3 KA's. The S14 harness, for example, doesn't match up with the S13 interior harness at all. I drew up a wiring diagram especially for S14 to S13 swaps. I will do the same for S13 to S13 as well. Send me a PM if anything is really urgent.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Do it... Do it...


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

DO IT NOW !!!!!!!!!!!!1! :givebeer:


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Nismo14-180 said:


> DO IT NOW !!!!!!!!!!!!1! :givebeer:


God I love you guys. :banhump: 
Lol, I'm in a hotel in Detroit right now, on my way back to Minnesota from Berlin. My airline screwed me over, but I'll be home tomorrow. I'll be working on the KA to KA thread this week. I'm glad there are people who are enthusiastic about this subject as I am. S13 nerds unite! :crazy:


----------

